# USA peptides. Yay or nay?



## Beedeezy

In a pinch to order some RC Cialis. Maxim seems to be the go to for this but is not taking any orders until after the new year. USA pep is offering me a %20 discount on my order, but saving %20 off bunk shit doesnt do me mean any good, just less money lost.


----------



## ToolSteel

Well damn. My maxim cialis has my pp happy. 
I've heard good things about USA from multiple people that I trust, but never used them myself.


----------



## Beedeezy

ToolSteel said:


> Well damn. My maxim cialis has my pp happy.
> I've heard good things about USA from multiple people that I trust, but never used them myself.


I might pull the trigger for experimentation purposes. Maxium is running a buy 2 get 1 free special though which has really caught my eye. You should just sent me a bottle and let me replace yours in a week


----------



## Assassin32

My best luck for Tadalafil has been Madison James Research. They have caps and they are good. Started using them for the first time last week. Awesome.


----------



## Beedeezy

Assassin32 said:


> My best luck for Tadalafil has been Madison James Research. They have caps and they are good. Started using them for the first time last week. Awesome.



I'm gonna do 15mg daily, are the caps easily divided or should I get liquid?


----------



## John Ziegler

Didn't you get my pm the other night alldaychemist.com


----------



## Assassin32

Beedeezy said:


> I'm gonna do 15mg daily, are the caps easily divided or should I get liquid?



Actually they are 30 mg capsules not pills, so I just take them every other day.


----------



## bvs

Also had good stuff from all day chemist


----------



## Popeye

Assassin...when did you order last? Ive read MJR has went downhill in the last year...


----------



## DocDePanda187123

USA peptides has been having some bad reviews on other boards.


----------



## RustyShackelford

Never tried usa before. I've thought about trying iron dragon. I get an email from them ever so often with a discount code. They look a little more expensive than most, who knows.


----------



## BiologicalChemist

I've used ADC I think it was cipla 20mg tabs, or another Indian brand I forget, but  it worked fine. Never used USA peptides, you'll know pretty quick if it's bunk. Let us know.


----------



## gymrat827

peptide pro's was the last RC joint that was GTG......but that was like 4-5 months ago.  


Somebody posted or just had bloods done and they were a legit guy


----------



## Jason126

Did you ever end up trying USA peptides?


----------



## Beedeezy

Jason126 said:


> Did you ever end up trying USA peptides?



No, used Maxim. What I got from them is gtg.


----------



## pg8629

Assassin32 said:


> My best luck for Tadalafil has been Madison James Research. They have caps and they are good. Started using them for the first time last week. Awesome.



I hated his liquid cialis way under dosed I took 30mg and nothing I'm usally good for 48 hours with just 20mg. Even shook bottle up like crazy and ran under hot water the other times I tried it and nothing. It's either bunk or way way under dosed. At 30mg my little guy usally rock hard on demand for 2 days lol poor lil guy was so disappointed lmfao


----------

